# will paint stick to kayak



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

I would like to put a camo job on my new kayak. will spray paint stick to it ? Am i better off just covering it in camo material i will be using it for waterfowl hunting. thanks


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I would scuff the entire surface with some 600 grit sandpaper to give the paint something to stick to.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I would use something coarser than 600, it won't scuff it easily and the plastic will jam up the paper fast. Imo 100 grit would work better and a lot easier. As long as your not applying a ton of pressure


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

Thanks I will have to give that a try.


----------



## yak4flats (Aug 6, 2015)

I would make a kayak cover out of camo burlap or similar. I paint cars for a living. Polyethylene is damn near impossible to stick paint to long term even using adhesion promoters it will delaminate eventually.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Yakeyes said:


> I would use something coarser than 600, it won't scuff it easily and the plastic will jam up the paper fast. Imo 100 grit would work better and a lot easier. As long as your not applying a ton of pressure


100 grit??? Absolutely way too abrasive. Remember you are scuffing plastic not hardened steel. The grooves would be insane from a grit that tough. My day job involves plastics and prototypes. Trust me 600 would be plenty. You need texture for the paint to stick to. Paint doesn't need 'channels' to seep into lol


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

And fwiw we use 600 grit to scuff carbon fiber to clearcoat it. If it scuffs carbon fiber easily enough then it will be fine for polyethylene as it is wayyy softer material.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I agree you want a finer sand paper so the finish doesn't look like crap. (I'm a carpenter) I've sanded a lot of things with a ton of different grits of sand paper. When I'm finishing something, finer sand paper is always the best option. You might want to look into primering it too before putting on the actual coats of paint. Paint and plastic is pretty tricky.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I mean, if your painting it camo it doesn't need to look perfect. the short answer is yes it'll stick to it, the long answer is, probably won't look great for very long. Also depending on what kind of kayak you have, it'll flex during use causing some paints to crack or wear prematurely, now throw in the water and abuse a kayak takes...yeah..probably won't last long. I'd say if your just looking to camo it up and break up your outline go for it through.

Also I would definitely NOT go through the effort of applying primer and multiple coating a camo paintjob on a kayak...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

monsterKAT11 said:


> Also I would definitely NOT go through the effort of applying primer and multiple coating a camo paintjob on a kayak...


Why not? Paint doesn't stick to plastic (or vinyl or any other type of material similar) very well unless you primer. We have primered cabinets at work that were wrapped in vinyl because the paint won't stick.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Why not? Paint doesn't stick to plastic (or vinyl or any other type of material similar) very well unless you primer. We have primered cabinets at work that were wrapped in vinyl because the paint won't stick.


Because it's going to bend, crack and wear anyways. It's not worth the effort, if you're going to paint a kayak, paint it an accept it's going to look bad sooner or later (sooner). Primer won't save you from that.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

monsterKAT11 said:


> Because it's going to bend, crack and wear anyways. It's not worth the effort, if you're going to paint a kayak, paint it an accept it's going to look bad sooner or later (sooner). Primer won't save you from that.


True. Then there really is no point in painting any kayak to begin with lol


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> True. Then there really is no point in painting any kayak to begin with lol


Depends on the purpose. Camo breakup would be the only reason I can think of.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Lazybones, you sound pretty ambitious for someone who professes to be so lazy. C'mon, we all know you are kidding about such an ambitious project. Trust me on this because I am pretty much lazier than "The Dude." Buy a couple rolls of camo duct tape and remind yourself in a few years why you bought them. Then remind yourself that you used to hunt ducks from your kayak.


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Lazybones, you sound pretty ambitious for someone who professes to be so lazy. C'mon, we all know you are kidding about such an ambitious project. Trust me on this because I am pretty much lazier than "The Dude." Buy a couple rolls of camo duct tape and remind yourself in a few years why you bought them. Then remind yourself that you used to hunt ducks from your kayak.


Ha Ha I like that you never met me and know what a procrastinator I am. Sanding sounds like to much work. I am just going to throw camo burlap over it, and add some vegetation to it and call it good. Quack Quack Thanks


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

LazyBones said:


> Ha Ha I like that you never met me and know what a procrastinator I am. Sanding sounds like to much work. I am just going to throw camo burlap over it, and add some vegetation to it and call it good. Quack Quack Thanks


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like a good lazy-man solution...I like it.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

The camo burlap is a mess when it gets wet. Go with the camo mesh material. I used the burlap and all of the dye or whatever is used got on everything when it got wet. It is an oily, nasty mess. Spend a few more bucks and get mesh.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Monsterkat is right, there’s no use spending too much time priming and painting multiple layers on a kayak. It’s going to scratch right off with the least little pressure. I’ve worked with HDPE every day for the last 17 years, and there’s NOTHING that truly sticks to it. It’s not going to peel off in big sheets, but every little thing will cause bare spots and scratches. For a camo job, it’s not a big deal, just touch it up each year.


----------

